# Are Forum Mixologists Supertasters or Not ?



## Puff the Magic Dragon

We always say that the "taste" of a juice is subjective. This is actually a scientific (biological) fact.
We all taste differently. If tested, we can all be objectively placed on a scale, ranging from non-taster to supertaster. About 25%of us are supertasters and 25% are non-tasters. The remaining 50% (average-tasters) fall on the scale between these two.
I am leaving out the influence of smell so as to reduce confusion.
I have made my own juices for about three years. I am very aware of the fact that I must be a non-taster. I make simple mixes, mostly fruits, and really enjoy them. I have tried "fancy" local and imported juices, and find them no better than my own creations (often worse). I view this as a huge win. I make my own simple juices for next to nothing, and I know that I am not missing out.
I had thought that the mixologists on the forum must all be supertasters. They ramble on about top notes and hints of this and that, whilst I taste simple things like good old Naartjie.
After reading up on taste, it would appear that I may have been wrong about mixologists being supertasters (I once thought I was wrong but I was mistaken). 
The following quote states that "...you might think it would be a gift from the Gods to be a _supertaster _but there is a distinct downside to this genetic endowment.

If you are a supertaster, you’ll hate sugar and all sweet foods and most fruits and vegetables. For a supertaster, tasting broccoli is like tasting it multiplied by a factor of 10.

To be a supertaster, regular milk tastes like heavy cream. Supertasters don’t like fat or greasy foods because they contain large molecules that press heavily on the nerves found in their taste pores. Supertasters are thus deprived of the joys of KFC, and even an occasional banana split".
It would appear that supertaster mixologists would, therefore, produce juices which would only taste fantastic to other supertasters. The average and non-tasters may still like their creations, but they do not taste the way they are tasted by the supertaster.
As most of us (around 75%) are taste deprived, would mixologists from our own ranks not be able to produce juices which suit our peasant tastes ?
This is a request to all expert juice DIYers on the forum. If you think that you are a supertaster, let us know (just google supertasters to see where you fit in). Please don't be shy to claim you are a supertaster - its all about genetics, you are not special. OK, so I'm wrong again. Everyone is special !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Informative 3


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

i think i am a non taister cant taste strawberry and blue berry in most juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov

reading this with my permanent vapers tongue...

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Hmm very interesting. I was not aware that it was so scientific.

I am definitely not a supertaster.


----------



## Scissorhands

Very interesting @Puff the Magic Dragon

I wouldn't regard myself as a mixologist but have been in DIY for 2 years+

I generally dont add sugar to anything and only eat sweets when gifted, dont enjoy sweeteners or coolants in vaping (destroys flavour imo, im sure they are used to mask harsh notes), cant stand fat/oil (except macadamia oil, very light on the pallet) though I love cooked vegetables almost as much as steak


When it comes to profiles I stick to custads, creams and bakery, . . .fruits tend to feel flat/ 2 dimensional in comparison


So I conclude I dont fall under "taste deprived" but wouldn't know if im on the opposite end of the scale

What I do find amazing, how taste and smell amplifies after dropping stinkies

Kind regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Thanks heavens I am not a supertaster. Average at most.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB

What @Andre said. Being a supertaster would be a curse, not a gift. Tasting someone else's juice and finding it vile because they added 0.5% of Bavarian Cream instead of the correct 0.38% would be horrible. I have a concrete palate, 37 years of smoking and being 55 will do that to you. Unlike Rick who has a Concrete palate. Which is a very different thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked

@Puff the Magic Dragon 

You said, "We all taste differently." How do you know? Do you go around tasting everyone?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Hooked

@Puff the Magic Dragon 

I'm like you - a "hint" of something is lost on my tastebuds (which is why I love hot, spicy food - or has the spicy food affected my tastebuds? I add chillies to everything!) and it's seldom that I detect different flavours on the inhale /exhale. The one exception was 
@White Shadow Vapours - Gemstone, where I could taste the white chocolate on the inhale and peppermint on the exhale.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Hooked

Andre said:


> Thanks heavens I am not a supertaster. Average at most.



@Andre Ah I see you've changed your profile pic! Now I no longer get confused between seeing a pic of a woman, but knowing that you're a man. Even after having met you I found your pic confusing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Kalashnikov said:


> reading this with my permanent vapers tongue...



@Kalashnikov How do you do that?  I can read only with my eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

